# stalling



## aaronh (Mar 15, 2012)

I have put a new hmf performance pipe and the hmf optimizer on my 2011 Rincon and when im ideling after a few minutes it wil die. my settings are 4-5-4. what could be the problem? Ive got a 2'' snorkel on it too if that helps, with factory aircleaner. do i need a high flow such as K&N?


----------

